# Flushing, and color of runoff water



## J-Work123 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey guys, this is my first time posting in this forum. I've been flushing my Monkey-Ball Trainwreck for 7 days now. I collect the runoff water in a gallon jug and it still has a yellow tint. Will the color of my runoff water ever be clear, or is there still nutrients that need to be flushed out of my soil? Any advise would be appreciated. I wanted to harvest thursday morning before the sun comes up. What do you guys think? Is a 9 day flush good enough? Ive been running 7 gallons of plain Ph'd water through this pot. 

View attachment MBTR 2 days from finish!.jpg


----------



## J-Work123 (Oct 7, 2014)

Any help would be much appreciated! :ccc:


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 7, 2014)

7 gallons a day ?, or each time ?....what's in your soil, it should be clean by now. I get a weak ice tea color on flush, but it usually gone after 2 flushes...but I add manure to the mix. The dark color you're getting isn't nutes at this point.

I'd chop her down


----------



## Dman1234 (Oct 7, 2014)

why did you flush it?


----------



## J-Work123 (Oct 7, 2014)

Yes bwanabud, 7 gallons a day in the morning when I wake up. Im flushing for harvest. I know I could go longer, but I use marijuana for my depression, and desperatly need some medicine. Heres a list of my nutrients I was using every 2nd or 3rd watering up untill 7 days ago. 

-sugar cane molasses
-"Massive bloom formulation" from green planet nutrients
-Humblodt countys own "Deep Fusion" "Grow, bloom and micro"
-Humbolt countys own "killer tea"

And thanx for your help guys. I dont know anyone who grows in soil besides myself.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2014)

I am an organic dirt grower and I never flush. I heard or read The Hemp Goddess say the only thing she flushes is the toilet.  If your organic you don't need to flush.


----------



## Dman1234 (Oct 7, 2014)

even if you arent organic you dont need to flush, just withhold nutes.


----------



## Locked (Oct 7, 2014)

I never check my run off or flush. If you are Organic you sure as hell don't need to flush. Even with chemical nutrients you don't need to unless you get salt build up.  I feed heavy and have yet to have a salt build up problem in all the years I have grown. 
As a chemical nutrient user I ph everything that goes into my soil to 6.5 once I start feeding.  That and some sweet lime and I have not had ph problems in years.


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 7, 2014)

As all the other peeps said, you're good to go....chop that girl down and get some meds 

No need to flush like that, unless there is some kind of problem. If you're a true organic grower there's nothing to flush out, leave that earthy taste in there...it's free


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 8, 2014)

I`m a dirt grower and have never flushed, just stop the nutes, as others have said. Never had a problem that I thought would require flushing.


----------



## J-Work123 (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks guys. I chopped her this morning. Last night was the blood/harvest moon! I thought that would be cool to harvest after a harvest moon. haha :ccc:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 8, 2014)

I really don't think that she was done.  In fact, I think she probably had several weeks left to go.  I understand wanting the bud, but cannabis taken before it's ready will not have the mature trichs you want, especially in a medicinal plant.


----------



## J-Work123 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank you hemp goddess, and I know your right. She could have gone longer, but like I said, I need medicine, and I have no money. The next 5 imma push till the end of october as much as possible. Hopefully rain doesnt **** anything up. We have a storm coming in this weekend


----------



## J-Work123 (Oct 18, 2014)

This plant turned out AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Some of the better herb I've had in awihle.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 20, 2014)

It is a mistake to take a plant that early.  That is a heavily sativa dominant plant and I am thinking it is only about 1/2 done.  Plants taken early lack mature trichs and therefore, the cannabinoids are not there either.  I'm glad that you are liking it, but really you were a long way from done.  I wouldn't have worried about mold with buds that light and airy.


----------

